# Anyone on Buspirone?



## StrungOut (Jan 18, 2004)

If you are, or were, please share your experiences. I'm worried the psych I went to may not be the most competent. The only reason I started taking Buspirone is becaues my mother gets it prescribed to her and she asked if it would help me and he said yes. He was ready to give me a free sample of Zoloft before she mentioned that. I'm talking 5mL twice a day. So far I dont feel any different but its only been a week. Plus I'm worried cause I just read this on Buspirone's Wikipedia page. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buspirone

"Generalized anxiety disorder of mild to moderate intensity (N.B. Buspirone is not considered effective against other types of anxiety disorders with or without agoraphobia and social phobia.)"

Any input would be appreciated.[/url]


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

edit


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

Long ago I tried Buspirone (Buspar) up to 15 Mg 3 Xs/day over a 3-year period. It's touted as a safe option and it is, but still, for me and, I gather, from some others here and in RL, that it's often ineffective.

You're on a very low dose to start, and one week's time really isn't a fair trial. Three weeks and maybe a higher dosage may give you a more accurate picture. It caused a big weight gain for me, but this could be an uncommon side effect of the medicine and could depend on the dosage.

I see that it's indicated for GAD, and I did have that. I also had SAD at the time, and although I'm not a doc, I'm not sure why it wouldn't have potential for cases of chronic anxiety stemming from social phobia and anticipatory anxiety relating to that.

In my opinion it's worth a try, and I hope it works for you in time. For me, though, all I can say is that it was ineffective and that the docs should never have prescribed it for me over such a long period.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

I think buspar is almost useless for anxiety many psychs agree
the zoloft may well help but you will need to take it for several weeks to see whether it works for you
both are different types of meds
I agree with your quote


----------



## angelgail (Dec 1, 2006)

I have been on buspar for five weeks now and it hasn't done anything for me. I take 10mg twice a day along with prozac 60mg a day. I still am very shaky and extremely nervous when I go out. I don't know how long to give this medication. Its all just a big waiting game. Let me know how you are doing on buspar. Take care.....

Angel


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I've been taking it since August and I really don't see any improvements.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

anti-pyschotics prolly work better than buspar for anxiety, thats how bad buspar sucks


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

buspar is usually heavily promoted to docs and is a classic example of how doce prescribe the most advertised meds and not the most helpful meds
the makers of it admit its useless for panic attacks, BTW


----------



## ItlnStln (Feb 4, 2007)

I took 120mg of Buspar ED for the last 2 years,.......

I stopped taking it 2 weeks ago, and I actually feel less "aggitated"

I NEVER saw ANY effects (negative or positive) from Buspar.

Sometimes I would skip days at a time and it never made a difference.

For Me (important - I'm no Doc) only benzo's have a profound effect on social anxiety.

Just my 2cents


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

This is off topic, but... don't put too much stock in wikipedia. It's okay. But it's not the Word Of God. Anyone - _anyone _- can go in and edit the entries.

Oh yeah, to answer your question I used to take it and it helped somewhat. It might be better for depression than anxiety owing to its action wrt 5ht1a [receptors?]. It may not show statistical significance, I'm not sure (probably depends on the study); but I don't think they've ever done a survey of psychiatrists and asked them what they think of it so i don't know where arthur gets his information.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Anyone on Buspirone?*



ShyViolet said:


> I've been taking it since August and I really don't see any improvements.


part of August
Sep
Oct
Nov
Dec
3 weeks of Jan as of your post date

Five months and no results, so why are you still taking it? There is something very wrong with a medical system that has patients keep taking stuff that doesn't work.

Buspar is basically an excuse to not give out benzos.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: Anyone on Buspirone?*



UltraShy said:


> ShyViolet said:
> 
> 
> > I've been taking it since August and I really don't see any improvements.
> ...


I was first prescribed Buspar in August when I said my anxiety is so bad I vomit. I was taking it twice a day. When I went to my followup appointment in October and reported no change, I was told to take it 3 times a day. When I went to another followup last Thursday still reporting no change, it was decided I should start weening off of it since there's no point taking something that isn't working. That makes perfect sense, but what blew my mind was that I wasn't given any new medications to try.

I probably sound like some kind of junkie drug seeker because of my countless posts complaining I can't get benzos, but imagine the frustration of being the prime candidate for them while people with less severe anxiety get to pop them every day like M&Ms.


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

I love M&M's. They worked much better for me than the buspar.


----------

